

Ask HN: Most regrettable design decision in computer industry? - t_hozumi

I think that there is a type of design decision that cause a lot of trouble and trivial benefit.
If designers had been aware of problems, the world would have saved tons of time and money.<p>For example:<p>Big-Endian and Little-Endian:<p>The difference of endian forces developers to be careful of target architecture.
If early processor vendors had communicated and established which is the standard, there would have been less trouble and no need to invent byte order mark(BOM).<p>32bit IP address:<p>Of course it is difficult to judge how many devices will be in the world, but sometimes I have an uneasy feeling about shifting to IPv6. I think that the industry will experience confusion and need to devote much effort than we think.<p>What do you think is most regrettable design decision in computer industry?
======
pilom
There are 2 ways to handle strings: 1\. All strings are prepended with a
length variable 2\. Use a NULL character to represent the end of the string

The Unix guys originally chose option 2. To them it made sense because it used
fewer extra bits and it allowed you to do strings of any arbitrary length.
Unfortunately, every single buffer overflow bug is because of that decision.

------
txutxu
\- plain text authentication (FTP, SMTP, etc).

\- 2 digits for years of 4 digits

\- 32 bits ints for counting dates since epoch

------
informatimago
Having a computer industry.

All the other design decisions are not regretable within the context of a
computer industry, since they just promote more invoicing. On the contrary,
the best thing you can do, is to create more such design decision, so you can
charge customers more: to implement those design decisions, to reimplement
them in a different language for a different platform, to reimplement them
when the new extended version of the design decision becomes necessary, and so
on. If you make a good design decision, you're set for life.

------
IvyMike
If people would have just agreed about exactly what a 'newline' was, that
would have been nice.

------
jrmenon
While not directly related to h/w, one of my favorite reads has been "Unix
Haters Handbook":

[http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf)

Note I am a Unix//Linux fan myself, but it was really eye-opening to read that
doc. (it also confirmed some of my early suspicions on what I perceived to be
various design flaws).

Also the book was released in the early 90s', and since then, some of the
issues discussed in it has been fixed in later releases of *BSDs' and Linux.

It is still an enjoyable read :)

------
LarryMade2
Non replaceable power adapter-to-laptop cables, they save maybe a buck at most
but cost us soo much more in replacement PSUs and fried laptops.

Daylight Savings Time

------
kineticfocus
640k

GOTO

Buffer Overflows

DRM

------
rholdy
CAPTCHA

~~~
pearjuice
Because spam allowance is a much better design decision?

~~~
rholdy
Since when has CAPTCHA stopped spam?

------
andyzweb
null

~~~
jonjacky
Tony Hoare: "I call it my billion-dollar mistake. It was the invention of the
null reference in 1965. ..."

[http://qconlondon.com/london-2009/presentation/Null+Referenc...](http://qconlondon.com/london-2009/presentation/Null+References:+The+Billion+Dollar+Mistake)

